# How do people become...



## xiphoscesar (Apr 1, 2010)

contributors and MVPs on ss.org? 

just got curious


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 1, 2010)

You gotta slip a mod $50 electronically and then we can do it for ya 


*jks*



It was all done in the previous administration. Really doesn't mean anything as a lot of the MVPs don't even post here anymore nor has anyone contributed in a while (dunno how Alex runs that part)


----------



## Chris (Apr 1, 2010)

MVP was something I handed out. Mostly to people who drank beers with me.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Apr 1, 2010)

I can drink beer...am I a MVP now??


----------



## xiphoscesar (Apr 2, 2010)

oh ok haha thnx guys


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Apr 2, 2010)

I donated to the site and became a contributor.


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 3, 2010)

Alex still runs the contributor thing but he's not very punctual about actually giving people their contributor status, so contribute at your own risk.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 3, 2010)

Haha, I thought this was going to be a 'How do people become Mods?' thread  awkward...


----------

